# Cashing cheque with two names on it.



## Bronte (23 May 2007)

My sister's getting married and I've made the check out to her and her soon to be husband.  (2 different names) Will they have a problem cashing this if they don't have a joint account.  Can one of them just sign the back and the other cash it?

Also I didn't cross the check (&Co) as I understand that nowadays a check can only be cashed by the person who is written on the check.  Is this correct?

Finally can checks still be made out to cash.


----------



## jrewing (23 May 2007)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

Beware of this: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=46866

To make life easy, I'd make it out to one and explain why.


----------



## Lorraine B (23 May 2007)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

If its made out in both names and crossed "A/c Payee only" then it has to be lodged to an account in joint names.  Otherwise it can be signed on back and lodged to an account in either name


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 May 2007)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

not in BOI. Had terrible hassle cashing my first time buyer's grant cheque made out to myself and my boyfriend at the time. It wasn't crossed. Eventually lodged it in my Post Office deposit account!


----------



## Bronte (18 Jun 2007)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

To finish this story I decided to make the check out to the two of them.  (She didn't change her surname).  He signed the check and she lodged it to her bank account.  Checks made out to them in their married name, she signed and he lodged to his account.


----------



## Nige (18 Jun 2007)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*



Aileen2 said:


> Checks made out to them in their married name, she signed and he lodged to his account.


 
Eh, if she didn't change her name, there is no "their married name".


----------



## Macer (18 Jun 2007)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

It's Cheque not Check - sorry had to point that out !!!!


----------



## whatabtbob (6 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

It's only cheque in Briton or Canada 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheque

and the easy way to avoid trouble is to put ****** or ****** unless you want them to both to need to sign.


----------



## mathepac (6 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*



whatabtbob said:


> It's only cheque in Briton or Canada ...


As its a French word, it is probably safe to assume its 'cheque' in France, Ireland, Canada, Great Britain (Briton ??), French-speaking regions of Europe (Switzerland, Belgium, Monaco, etc.), French-speaking regions of the world (Algeria, Vietnam, etc) and only 'check' in itsy bitsy Americaland or Bushopolis, if you prefer, despite of what wikipedia might suggest. 

BTW, why resurrect a two-year old thread?


----------



## IsleOfMan (7 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

Just after where you write the payees name are the words "or order". So the payees can endorse this cheque on the back and pass it on to whoever they like.


----------



## 10to1 (9 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

Make it out to one person only. I got a cheque/check made out to me and my wife recently. Bank refused to accept as it was crossed and we don't have a joint account. So I crossed off her name and initialled the change with the account holder's initials and re presented the cheque and it was accepted.


----------



## Hybrid Boss (10 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

Wow must be a huge amount if you wrote a cheque come on tell us how much was it?


----------



## 10to1 (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

a paltry sum actually. Naturally I told my wife and as the issuer was my father I also told him I was doing likewise.


----------



## Lilly2099 (22 Jun 2009)

*Re: Cashing check with two names on it.*

I had a cheque like this made out in two names to myself and my boyfriend. AIB would not let me lodge it to my account under any circumstance, however my boyfriend was able to lodge it to his Ulster Bank account with my name signed on the back no questions asked??!


----------



## Gulliver (22 Jun 2009)

Need to clarify a few things here.

1...There is no legislation, rule or formal agreement among banks with regard to encashment of cheques in any circumstance.  A bank is free to make its own rules, and/or to use its discretion in regard to encashment.  In fact, the number of cheques cashed is small and is dropping rapidly.
2... To Parklane, endorsing a cheque can indeed transfer the ownership of the cheque, but there is no obligation on a bank to accept the cheque for payment into any other account other than that of the named payee.  So the new owner may find that he owns a cheque which is in practical terms not negotiable
3...To Bronte - a cheque made out to an inanimate payee (cash, bearer, etc.) is a valid cheque, but again, there is no obligation on a bank to accept it.  Some will not.

There is no legislation relating to cheques in Ireland in the 20th or 21st century (apart from a purely technical piece in 1959) and there is unlikely to be any in the future.  The EU Payment Services Directive, which will have legal status in Ireland from Nov 2009 covers every other form of payment.  Cheques are specifically excluded as they are considered to have passed their useful life and will be withdrawn soon.


----------



## Mpsox (22 Jun 2009)

Gulliver said:


> There is no legislation relating to cheques in Ireland in the 20th or 21st century (apart from a purely technical piece in 1959) and there is unlikely to be any in the future. The EU Payment Services Directive, which will have legal status in Ireland from Nov 2009 covers every other form of payment. Cheques are specifically excluded as they are considered to have passed their useful life and will be withdrawn soon.


 
No they won't.  IPSO has publically set a date of 2016 for the demise of the cheque, privately they admit that there will still be a significant rump of paper left for the banks to process.


----------



## natkretep (5 Jul 2012)

I just had a cheque issued in my name and my wife's name. (I'm in Singapore.) After queuing up for half an hour, the person told me I had to have a joint account. Will have to go and open a joint account for the sake of the cheque.


----------

